# Longhorn Hunting Club



## mgholloway (Dec 11, 2008)

Trophy Club Wilcox County needs members 2009 season. If you are looking for a club with a low member to acre ratio take a look at us. We also have rules that allow new members the same priviliges as old members. Price reduction $1600.00 email only mgholloway@windstream.net


----------



## Tbone32 (Dec 15, 2008)

Any details?  Number of members?  Acres?  Does this include turkey season?  Campers allowed?


----------



## mgholloway (Dec 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## shellcracker (Dec 24, 2008)

*Been There*

This is one of the best all round clubs I have looked at. If you are interested in an established club check it out/


----------

